# Access DB: Fehlermeldung Laufzeitfehler 3001



## DERHAARKAMM (15. Februar 2010)

Hi @all, 

ich belästige euch schon wieder mit meiner ungeliebten Access(2000)-Datenbank   Seid neuester Zeit bekomme ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung "Laufzeitfehler 3001" nach folgender Anweisung

```
If neuerinhalt <> alterinhalt Then
SendKeys "j"

DoCmd.RunSQL "INSERT INTO tabelle ( Datum, Probennr, Feld, alterInhalt, neuerInhalt, Parameter, Benutzer ) IN 
'\\srv01\Backup2010.mdb' SELECT now()," _
& "Probennr," _
& "namenspeicher," _
& "alterinhalt," _
& "neuerInhalt," _
& "Param," _
& "Benutzer;"

End If
```

ich verstehe nicht wieso plötzlich dieses Problem auftritt?! Es hatt zuvor immer funktioniert! Die Datentypen habe ich überprüft und auch bin ich mir sicher, dass die maximale Anzahl an Zeichen für einen Textattribut nicht überschritten wird!
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, was könnte das Problem für den Laufzeitfehler sein?


----------



## tombe (15. Februar 2010)

Übergib doch die SQL-Anweisung erst einmal an eine beliebige Variable und lass sie dir dann Anzeigen. Denke mal das irgendein Wert falsch ist, zur Not der Zeitwert!!

Was man bei GG zu diesem Fehler auch noch findet: Das durch häufiges Einfügen und Löschen die Datenbank erst komprimiert werden muss und den Fehler loszuwerden !!


----------

